# Water Tank?



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Anyone scratch built a water tank or tower? The wooden type (maybe even Rio Grande). All hints appreciated. Thinking of using the political/house for sale type signs for the tank wrap.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted Yarbrough on 07 Nov 2011 06:50 AM 
Friends,
Anyone scratch built a water tank or tower? The wooden type (maybe even Rio Grande). All hints appreciated. Thinking of using the political/house for sale type signs for the tank wrap.

Ted - I built one a few years ago - lots of work but it turned out very nicely - have a look here:

Water Tower Link 

dave


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted; 

I have seen some nice small tanks made by gluing wooden coffee stir sticks vertically around a one pound nut can. Once the sticks are stained, the reinforcing bands or rods can be added. 

Just a thought, 
David Meashey


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of days ago, I just posted a link to the old Backwoods Water Tank article in a sticky topic in the MasterClass and Articles forum. While perhaps not the style of tank you're looking for, there still may be stuff in it you can use (supporting trestle work, spout hanger, source for spout and hanging hardware, etc.). All the drawings are there too.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks Dwight 
i was hoping someone would save that article, thanks again.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Lots of good iseas. Every post has helped get me thinking in the right direction. This forum is SUPER!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I made one of popsicle sticks and basswood. Had a photo somewhere.

Oh, here we go: *http://www.outsidetrains.com/mls/watertower/*


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted

You'll find some ideas in the following PDF file, look for the Sycamore Creek Water Tank in the bookmarks.

THE ‘BUILDINGS’ OF SYCAMORE CREEK - Peter Bunce (PDF 10.9MB)[/b]


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve & Torby. Good stuff.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I used a Piece of PVC pipe 6 " dia and glued stripwood to the sides and went from there if you would like a pic i can show ya some of them. I need to figure out the spout and it will be done


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

general, 
Thanks. Photos are always nice. Again, thanks for the ideas. You guys are always helpful anf full of knowledge!This forum is WONDERFUL.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted,
Here is one I made using sign material.



















You can use PVC pipe for the core.


The top is aluminum.
The bands are ceiling support wire.
The piece around the top of the is a strip of thin plastic. 
The ladder is 1/2" hardware cloth.

Page on making tank tops.

(url)http://users.stratuswave.net/~....htm(/url)


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Yogi, 
Thanks for the ideas and photos. I always enjoyed our visits when you came to Georgia for the shows. Your work inspires many!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The water tank I have has been heavily modified from a rather crude tank that I found on ebay. In it's original configuration, it wasn't painted and had a conical top made of a piece of aluminum (cut in a circle with a small slice taken out and then having the ends come together) and a dowel rod painted black to represent the spigot. When I tore it down to the tank I found that it was made of two circular cut pieces of plywood with strips of cedar all around it. I kept that part and added all new details. The top was turned on a lathe with the shingles being professionally cut and applied. I painted the wood and added the wire wrapping and then began adding details to the tank. I used a Hartford water tank kit and added detail to the cribbing and underside of the tank. Is it accurate? Ehhh.... let's just say it's good enough for me!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photos and info Steve. You guys have provided some nice ideas. Even with limited skills, I think I can do it! 
I did get a Lionel wood tank kit on E-bay. I'll try the kit way first, but later may try to totally scratch build one.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice looking tanks. 
One of the first things I built for my RR was a water tank. I built a base from 1/2 by 1/2 wood with a piece of closet pole to suggest a pump and pipes housing underneath then took a plastic coffee can and put "boards" 1/8x 1/2 all the way around it. I then added wire for the cables and a piece of 1/2 copper pipe 5" long with a elbow on the end for a spout. I left the top open so rain water will keep it filled. I have since added a chain and counter weight (fishing weight). It looks a bit crude compared to the fine examples pictured here but it fits right into my RR.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Todd! The coffee can or PVC sounds like a good starting point when I do get started on the scratch built one.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Noel Wilson of Kalifornia, uses a plastic coffee can and cedar strips. You might email him and he may have pics or a video of it being made. Livestream, erased our friday nite show on it, so I don't have it anymore. But pretty simple and straightforward. Regal 

http://www.livestream.com/noelw/ 

http://www.youtube.com/noelw71 Not sure if its in his channel or on youtube you might check it out, or email Noel


----------



## Alan Prichard (Dec 27, 2007)

I am currently building one myself. I wanted the tank to be narrower at the top, so I cut the top and bottom of the tankform from 3/4" plywood on a band saw with the table at 3 degrees. Two more pieces of plywood in an X shape separate them. I skinned it in sheet metal. With lines drawn on the tank, I glued the staves. I shaved about half of the staves so they taper.









@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Again, thanks. You guys give good info. I have decided at the present time to do a Lionel Tank kit (from e-bay). Later, I might do one on my own. If any of you have info on the Lionel wood tank kit, please feel free to post on this thread or my Lionel tank thread. As always, every hint or tip appreciated.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 
I am building the Lionel kit. Instructions have date of 1988 on them! Anyway, it is all wood (including a wooden bucket to add laminated strips of wood to to make the tank). Anyway, *NEW QUESTION*: How did you guys attach the wrire together to make the bands around the tank? (some said used picture hanging wire, some ceiling support wire, some bicycle spokes) Anyway, the kit comes with little brass bands that just glue on, but I was thinking of using wire, but unsure how to secrure the ends together tightly. All photos and advice appreciated!!!


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted, 
I used ceiling support wire. 
I ran the wire around the area i wanted, bent the to make it tight then twist the ends tight. 
Then cut to the length I wanted for my turn buckles and bent the twisted back against the wire. 
when painted it's hard to tell it isn't a turn buckle. 
As you see in the picture.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

JoAnne Fabrics sells circular wood bird houses that would be be ideal start for a small water tower.


----------

